# How can I fix my fonts on one forum



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2021)

Today every time I try to go into the senior forums the fonts are very small. It isn't like that on any other place I go into. Can anyone give me advice on how I can fix it?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello
Hello

Do you mean something like this, @Sassycakes  ?

In the reply box, there's a symbol with a short/small T, and a taller T. 
If you left click on that drop-down arrow, you can select a higher number, for a larger print, for your replies.

But, perhaps you meant for you to be able to _read, in larger print?_


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Hello
> Hello
> 
> Do you mean something like this, @Sassycakes  ?
> ...


Yes It's what I mean but not when I post something. The whole forum comes up in very tiny font. I can change mine when I make a post though,Like I did now.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Okay, so you mean something like Settings, just for this site.
It seems to me, I did see that in the past, but I searched for it, just now, and I can't find it.

Hopefully someone else will respond.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2021)

Thank you @Kaila. Maybe I can ask Matrix. I just have to find out how to contact Matrix.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2021)

Guess what ! This dummy fixed it !Hooray!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Hooray!



Whoopy!!   Congratulations!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Thank you @Kaila. Maybe I can ask Matrix. I just have to find out how to contact Matrix.


good that you fixed it.. but if ever you need to contact @Matrix, just put his name in blue as you would for any other member and if it can't wait until he sees it.. then click on the bottom of the forum where it says ''contact us''.. 

Out of interest what had you done to cause it to be small font and how did you fix it ?...


----------



## Purwell (Nov 10, 2021)

In Chrome you tap the three dots at top right and increase the zoom factor.
I use 110% for this forum.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2021)

Purwell said:


> In Chrome you tap the three dots at top right and increase the zoom factor.
> I use 110% for this forum.


That's it! 

I use 250%


----------



## Tommy (Nov 11, 2021)

Not related to your specific issue, Sassycakes, but for general information:

On my (Windows) PC, if I hold down Ctrl and Shift and hit the "+" key it enlarges the font on the screen.  Each time I do it the font gets larger.  To reduce the size hold down Ctrl and hit the "-" key.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Not related to your specific issue, Sassycakes, but for general information:
> 
> On my (Windows) PC, if I hold down Ctrl and Shift and hit the "+" key it enlarges the font on the screen.  Each time I do it the font gets larger.  To reduce the size hold down Ctrl and hit the "-" key.


You can do exactly the same thing using just the scroll wheel on top of your mouse...


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 11, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> Today every time I try to go into the senior forums the fonts are very small. It isn't like that on any other place I go into. Can anyone give me advice on how I can fix it?


Anytime you want to change the side of fonts on forms or anywhere on the internet.  just hold down the "ctrl" key & keep hitting the plus + sign.  It will enlarge the fonts.  If you want to make them smaller again hold down the "ctrl" key & hit the minus - ket & they will get smaller.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

I don't think I myself, have that type of mouse, @hollydolly 
But thanks to you and to everyone, for all of the ideas on this thread.
I often have to try to remember how to enlarge various things.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

This is the type of Mouse where you can just use the scroll wheel to enlarge or decrease font, for anyone who doesn't already know...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Gosh, that looks _very_ good, Holly !
I myself don't have that,
but many others probably do!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Gosh, that looks _very_ good, Holly !
> I myself don't have that,
> but many others probably do!


yes it's a very common type of Mouse Kaila..  I have a Mac desktop and with that comes a white keyboard and a white mouse which has no scroll wheel.. so I changed both the keyboard to one that isn't as flat as the Mac white one, and changed the mouse too so I could have the scroll wheel... . Anyone who uses a mouse regardless of what brand Computer, can just swap a none scrolling wheel one for a scroll wheeled one.. they're cheap to buy and easy to just plug in.. . I even use a mouse on my laptop because I find it difficlut due to the OA in my fingers to work a track pad...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 11, 2021)

Yes, I did have that suggested to me, and I did try it, with one that plugged into my laptop,
but for myself,  I much prefer using the large touchpad and the wide bar-type of buttons, that are on my laptop, that I know where they are without looking,
and I also then, don't need to have an additional flat surface to use the mouse attachment.


----------



## RB-TX (Nov 11, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Not related to your specific issue, Sassycakes, but for general information:
> 
> On my (Windows) PC, if I hold down Ctrl and Shift and hit the "+" key it enlarges the font on the screen.  Each time I do it the font gets larger.  To reduce the size hold down Ctrl and hit the "-" key.


You can accomplish the same thing by holding CTRL key and rotating the mouse wheel (located between the R-click & L-click keys.


----------



## David777 (Nov 11, 2021)

RB-TX said:


> You can accomplish the same thing by holding CTRL key and rotating the mouse wheel (located between the R-click & L-click keys.


No doubt that is how @Sassycakes font sizes became small.  There are many shortcuts on computers and browsers only useful for advanced users that ought by default be disabled.  The worst are in email apps that end up sending unfinished, uncorrected emails accidentally making one look like a fool.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 12, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I also then, don't need to have an additional flat surface to use the mouse attachment


I use a wireless mouse, for my laptop, and I do not even need a flat surface for it to scroll..


----------



## Tommy (Nov 12, 2021)

RB-TX said:


> You can accomplish the same thing by holding CTRL key and rotating the mouse wheel (located between the R-click & L-click keys.


Thanks RB-TX!  I learned something new today.

In my experience, scroll wheels are here to "scroll" up and down on the screen (hence the name) but your tip makes enlarging/reducing font size incredibly easy.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 12, 2021)

RB-TX said:


> You can accomplish the same thing by holding CTRL key and rotating the mouse wheel (located between the R-click & L-click keys.


Thanks, I never used that.  I've hit the CTRL key and the plus sign to make everything on the page larger, but this sounds much simpler.  I fuss with my View and use Zoom In a lot lately on certain sites, I usually have it set to 120% since my eyesight is worsening, but many times when I do this it has gone to 100% or 110%.


----------



## jerry old (Nov 13, 2021)

Don't understand why this thread is so difficult to pull up?
You have to enter title of Op and who started it: Ken n tx

Same for Post, post, post,  Op was  Marie 5656, i think----had it bookmarked but...

Search will not pull up thread with just title, how come?

became so involved in seeking correct thread, forgot what i wanted to say


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 14, 2021)

jerry old said:


> You have to enter title of Op and *who started it:* Ken n tx


Sorry, not me....


----------

